# Your Other Pets!



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Would love to meet your other dogs/pets and see some pics!



.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful picture, Elizabeth!!
Your dogs are amazing. I was never a poodle person until I met my neighbor who used to show them. She actually made it to westminster, an now shows Great Danes. 
I also have a really close friend who has 2 standard and one mini and competes them in agility competition things. She actually trains dog for the government, so you can imagine how well trained her 3 poodles are. Her dogs are beautiful and so highly intelligent like your two. I have so much respect for that breed. They are truly on a whole different level when it comes to intelligence.
I’m so happy you shared them with us. They are both very, very beautiful ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Would love to meet your other dogs/pets and see some pics!
> 
> I have two amazing standard poodles, Maizie and Frosty. I don't know what I would do without them, especially after losing Zooey.
> 
> ...


How beautiful they are Elizabeth. They look so happy. and Zoey looks like she had the best life ever with her 2 companions. I don't have any others besides Kobe but maybe someday my husband will be able to tolerate another. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, Cheryl! Zooey was so tolerant of the poodles. I think she secretly liked them a little...sometimes! Here's a cute picture of the minute Maizie and Zooey met.


So sweet. Kobe will not tolerate any other dogs.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Beautiful pups! I have to say, "Maizie at attention" is absolutely stunning!
Baci, 5 months old, is our only pet, our first maltese. We do have 2 grandpups; a 9 year old retired greyhound and a 1.5 year old Silkie Terrier.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Elizabeth,

Your dogs are gorgeous ! I have always loved poodles but I am scared of the training.
Are they hard to train?
I have 2 dogs, Lena as you know and the other one, Leia, is a rescue.She is a maltipoo according to the shelter but who knows haha. Leia came with many challenges but with love and patience she has become a happy and sweet dog.
Leia is very intelligent (more than Lena 😄 but don't tell Lena she is going to be upset 😉).
They get along well but Lena prefers to be with people. When I am home, she spends all her time with me.

I love the picture with Zooey and Maizie. It is a very beautiful picture !


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

Your poodles are so gorgeous they both seem like lots of fun to have around,especially around this time with covid and it being nothing to do. I'm sure they keep you very busy throughout the day. Are they extremely active from what I've heard about the poodle breed they seem hard to keep up with energy wise? I used to have a female Maltese named Cupcake who was the sassiest yet sweetest girl ever. She was only 5 pounds and 5 ounces but she carried the world on her shoulders in her mind of course. She passed away in June of this year of cancer. Cupcake was my first dog ever. I got her when she was just twelve weeks old. She is the reason why I am such a dog lover now and such a huge fan of the Maltese breed. Cupcake lived to be eleven years old. She can be seen in my profile picture and the first picture attached to my section of this thread.









I currently own a one in a half year old male English Bulldog named Aquarius his birthday is february third (2019) same day as superbowl sunday and one day before my birthday I got him at ten weeks old. He is the silliest dog I have ever met. His personality stays true to the english bulldog breed exactly like their description.Aquarius’s weighs 60 pounds and was the biggest english bulldog puppy in his litter his picture is also attached.










I also recently purchased Zen who is my newest male Maltese puppy. He is in training to become my service dog and is the calmest Maltese I have ever met ( I had his name picked out before i even met him and it fits perfectly) zen’s picture is also attached. Aquarius and zen are not allowed to play with each other or both be walking around in the same area due to Aquarius not being aware of his own size and thinking He’s small, I will definitely be getting them both their own playmates of their own size in the future.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Zen is absolutely adorable, and Aquarius looks like so much fun! He would make me smile all day, haha.


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your babies with us, zen's mom! I'm so sorry for your loss of Cupcake--she was so adorable, and her personality sounds very similar to my Zooey's! Your boys have surely helped to fill the void, even though of course they could never replace Cupcake. They are both so handsome I bet Aquarius is a real clown! We have a sweet male English Bulldog at our dog park and he is always being cute and silly. What a fun breed. How neat that Zen will become your service dog--we don't see too many small breeds in that work! Can I ask what service he will be trained to perform for you?
> 
> Yes, you are correct that the poodles keep me busy all day! It is a good thing that they require so much exercise, because it gets me out walking/jogging. There seems to be a full range of energy within standards, and miniature poodles are considered the most energetic of the three varieties.


 Thank you, Zen will be trained as a medical alert service dog.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you so much! Poodles are easy to train obedience stuff, but hard to train not to get into trouble, sometimes! It depends on the bloodline. Maizie's siblings are mischievous too...their brains never rest LOL
> 
> Well we need to see a picture of Leia  The Maltese/poodle is the best mix ever. We had a rescued one as well when I was a kid. She might have had something else in the mix, but she was super sweet like a Malt and had a slightly curly coat. Nowadays you can DNA test if you are curious (which I was and DNA tested Zooey and another of our shelter dogs). I used the Wisdom Panel 3.0 with accurate results on both dogs.


Haha they sound fun.

I need to find a picture of Leia. Lena likes pictures but Leia, not so much 
Leia has a curly coat (very difficult to groom). I keep it short otherwise it mats... 
I think I am going to order a DNA test for her. I will let you know the results 😉


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you! Baci is absolutely adorable, as are your grandpups


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

My first dog was a female maltese, Lulu. I got her at 1.75 lbs. So adorable. I think she had a better wardrobe than me. Truly an amazing experience to have such a sweet and beautiful companion. Now I love having two from the same litter. Enjoy your sweetie. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Once you own a Maltese, it's almost impossible for your heart to not belong to the breed... I bet Lulu was an amazing little girl, and your two newest babies are so adorable. How old are they?


I agree The pups are 5 years old.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Would love to meet your other dogs/pets and see some pics!
> 
> I have two amazing standard poodles, Maizie and Frosty. I don't know what I would do without them, especially after losing Zooey.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful!!! Love watching poodles prance. 

Lainie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Once you own a Maltese, it's almost impossible for your heart to not belong to the breed... I bet Lulu was an amazing little girl, and your two newest babies are so adorable. How old are they?


I agree with you ! Maltese are


SouthernBelles said:


> I agree The pups are 5 years old.


Your pups are super cute !
And I agree with you and Zooeysmom. 😊


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The standard poodle is one of my very favorites! But my groomer told me she charges $100 for a grooming...so....I'll stick with maltese for the moment. But another breed with a great personality - laid back and sweet is the shih tzu. Or maybe it's just my tzu. 😍 Chyna isn't a well bred dog, but she's as sweet as they come.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

The A Team said:


> The standard poodle is one of my very favorites! But my groomer told me she charges $100 for a grooming...so....I'll stick with maltese for the moment. But another breed with a great personality - laid back and sweet is the shih tzu. Or maybe it's just my tzu. 😍 Chyna isn't a well bred dog, but she's as sweet as they come.
> View attachment 275174


Chyna is super cute 🧡 

I groom Lena but it is super easy because she has a silky coat and she loves baths... The funny part is the "after bath". She dances everywhere in the house, it is so cute.
But Zooeysmom, I don't know how you do it with your poodles 😉 It must be difficult.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Zooeysmom, Chyna is Red and White.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Elizabeth - your poodle looks so regal.


----------



## SomockrEve (7 mo ago)

I have long wanted to get a dog, and recently my dream came true. My boyfriend recently gave me an English bulldog, I was just in seventh heaven with happiness. I like to walk with him and teach different teams. Recently, a friend of mine (who also has a bulldog) recommended an article to me https://cleverpetowners.com/do-dogs-understand-i-love-you/. Where I read that dogs can be taught to say, "I love you." I was very interested in this, and now I train my dog every day, I hope the first results will come soon.


----------

